# HB255 Boat Owner Education Course



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

HB255 is the new bill that just passed the legislature and was signed by the Governor and makes changes to the existing Utah Aquatics Invasive Species (AIS) Program. It will start on July 1, 2020. I was very much against this bill because it was poorly written and didn't fix some major problems with the old system. Be that as it may, here is an update on one of the new requirements directly from the Utah DWR AIS Office: the newly required Boat Owner Education Course.

The current course available online (which I already completed for 2020), will fulfill the Boat Owner Education Course requirement set forth in HB255. The course may be revised slightly to account for non-resident boaters taking the course, but regardless, a completion certificate from any 2020 version will satisfy the HB255 requirement for Utah residents. So, if you are a Utah resident and have completed the 2020 on-line version and printed out the completion certificate, you are good for the rest of your 2020 boating season.

The DWR is currently working out the details for a payment portal and Boat Owner Education Course for non-residents. So, if you are a non-resident, you may want to hold off on taking the current AIS course, or you may be required to take the course again after then non-resident requirements have been established.

If any of you would like to reach out to the AIS Coordinator, contact me directly via PM/email and I will be glad to forward your concerns to him.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

This is funny. Those of us NR's that have a USCG captain's license have to take this course to drive a boat on a federal navigable waterway?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> This is funny. Those of us NR's that have a USCG captain's license have to take this course to drive a boat on a federal navigable waterway?


This is not a new program for Utah residents. We've been filling out the daily forms or taking the annual on-line course for probably 5 years or more. The only change is the fact that we all must take the on-line course before launching any water vessel. Before, it was optional; on July 1, 2020 it will be mandatory.

I have no idea what an 'NR' is. The new education course will only be required of the boats owner. With a few waivers for certain boats owned/run by Government Agency's. The bill makes no mention of an operator (driver) of a boat. If you own the boat that you drive as a USCG Licensed Captain, then yes, you will be required to complete the education course. The education course deals ONLY with Aquatic Invasive Species (AIS) - zebra/quagga mussels - and absolutely NOTHING to with water vessel piloting/driving. And I would be very surprised to learn that the USCG Captains License program covers anything to do with AIS prevention.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

"NR" = non-resident


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

dubob said:


> And I would be very surprised to learn that the USCG Captains License program covers anything to do with AIS prevention.


There is actually a significant amount of AIS regulations that USCG Captain (6 pack, 50/100 ton) has to know and watch for daily. This gets especially troublesome if your boat is greater than 79 ft, then you fall under the Vessel General Permit (VGP) guidelines. Both the VGP and sVGP (currently suspended by the Trump Administration, but would have applied to recreational boats over 20 ft if my memory is correct) require a daily inspection in particular of ballast water (i.e. livewell or bilge water) and depending on the application, various forms of reporting.

Be thankful you don't have USCG on Utah waters simply for the regs that they "can" enforce. Little old HB255 and its requirements is a minor inconvenience at best. Just do what needs to be done and get out and enjoy the water.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Daisy said:


> There is actually a significant amount of AIS regulations that USCG Captain (6 pack, 50/100 ton) has to know and watch for daily. This gets especially troublesome if your boat is greater than 79 ft, then you fall under the Vessel General Permit (VGP) guidelines. Both the VGP and sVGP (currently suspended by the Trump Administration, but would have applied to recreational boats over 20 ft if my memory is correct) require a daily inspection in particular of ballast water (i.e. livewell or bilge water) and depending on the application, various forms of reporting.
> 
> Be thankful you don't have USCG on Utah waters simply for the regs that they "can" enforce. Little old HB255 and its requirements is a minor inconvenience at best. Just do what needs to be done and get out and enjoy the water.


Surprise; surprise; surprise! I AM surprised. I didn't know that. I learned something new today. Thank you. Now, I'll have something to do more research on tomorrow. :O--O:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> "NR" = non-resident











Must have been asleep when I wrote that. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. :focus:


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Daisy said:


> There is actually a significant amount of AIS regulations that USCG Captain (6 pack, 50/100 ton) has to know and watch for daily. This gets especially troublesome if your boat is greater than 79 ft, then you fall under the Vessel General Permit (VGP) guidelines. Both the VGP and sVGP (currently suspended by the Trump Administration, but would have applied to recreational boats over 20 ft if my memory is correct) require a daily inspection in particular of ballast water (i.e. livewell or bilge water) and depending on the application, various forms of reporting.
> 
> Be thankful you don't have USCG on Utah waters simply for the regs that they "can" enforce. Little old HB255 and its requirements is a minor inconvenience at best. Just do what needs to be done and get out and enjoy the water.


Which was the reason for my post/question. My "six-pack" license is much more comprehensive than this boater's ed class. Most people don't have them because they are only required if you hire out your services on a motor or sail driven vessel.

A local flotilla can always be present on any UT waters, if that body eventually dumps into the ocean...


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> Which was the reason for my post/question. My "six-pack" license is much more comprehensive than this boater's ed class. Most people don't have them because they are only required if you hire out your services on a motor or sail driven vessel.


 I just wanted to let you know I am smiling as I respond and absolutely do not imply any disrespect at all for your accomplishment of obtaining your USCG Captains License. But I have to wonder whether or not you understand what the new education course is supposed to accomplish.

If you will indulge me, I'd like to offer some thoughts on the matter. First off, this course will not be designed to test your boat driving skills or increase your knowledge in that area. What it will do is test your knowledge of the Aquatic Invasive Species (AIS) threat as it pertains to Utah waters. It will also make you aware of Utah specific strategies and procedures implemented to combat the AIS threat. They can be, and probably are, different than those implemented by your home state. Utah's goal with this new requirement for out of state visiting boat owners is to make sure you know, understand, and follow our AIS guidelines.

The course is free. You will take it on-line. It will take about 30 minutes of your time to complete. You will have to print out the successful completion certificate to display on the dash of your boats tow vehicle after you launch your boat and park the tow vehicle. At any of our Utah State Parks that are co-located with a water body, you will be asked to show the certificate to the gate attendant before entering the park. I believe it is also suggested (not required) to carry a second copy of the certificate on your boat. Don't know why, but I do this also. You will not be allowed to launch a water vessel in Utah without successfully completing this course beginning July 1, 2020.

It is not available to take at this time but probably will be available sometime in May. If you plan to visit from out of state and boat in Utah waters in your own boat before July 1, 2020, you are good to go without the certificate.

That's my take on this issue. I will make no further attempts to influence your opinion of the requirement. The law has been signed by the Governor of Utah and if you plan to visit Utah and use your own boat to recreate on or after July 1, 2020, you will be required to take and pass this education course. And just so you know, you have to get a score of 100% to pass.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey Bob,
When will the ‘Do not load/unload your wakeboard boat at the bottom of the ramp’ license be put in to effect?
Please also add the ‘Turn off your headlights if launching before and after daylight hours’ Endorsement while you are at it.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

dubob - no need to smile. It's to ensure "people like me" understand the importance of not contaminating pristine UT water with nasty contaminated out of state water that may have what are called 'aquatic hitchhikers'.

So, as I type this, I have to wonder - what is to keep my clean home waters from becoming contaminated with zebra infested Lake Powell water...?

I apologize for not reading your entire response, it was kinda lengthy.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm done responding to this thread. I've said all I need to say on the topic unless/until I get an update from the Utah DWR AIS shop. Bye for now.
:O--O:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

So far, I have never been asked to show any invasive species paper work on WMA's during the duck hunt. However, it wouldn't surprise me one bit if that changes. They ask for everything else when inspecting….Registration, safety equipment and insurance if required.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Bob,
I fear you may have missed the sarcasm in my last post.
Trust me, I am on your side considering the new AIS law and must have missed my target in attempting to join you expressing my displeasure with it.
Shane


----------

